
Linux Lab v0.2 rc1 released - wuzhangjin
Linux Lab (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;tinyclub&#x2F;linux-lab) is an instant environment for Linux kernel learning, development, debugging and testing.<p>It is based on docker, qemu, novnc, gateone ...<p>Now, 7+ processor series, 14+ boards supported, with prepared cross compilers, default configs, prebuilt kernel and rootfs images, demo qemu boot scripts.<p>Simple make targets added to do kernel downloading, patching, configuration, compiling, booting, debugging and testings. The same logic to related packages: u-boot, buildroot and qemu.<p>Showterm videos:<p>* Booting Risc-V 32&#x2F;64
  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;showterm.io&#x2F;37ce75e5f067be2cc017f<p>* Testing a specified kernel feature
  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;showterm.io&#x2F;7edd2e51e291eeca59018<p>* Testing multiple kernel modules
  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;showterm.io&#x2F;26b78172aa926a316668d<p>* Batch testing all supported boards
  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;showterm.io&#x2F;8cd2babf19e0e4f90897e<p>* Learning Assembly of all processor series
  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;showterm.io&#x2F;0f0c2a6e754702a429269<p>Just try with three commands (In Ubuntu system, in others, please install docker at first):<p><pre><code>    $ git clone https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;tinyclub&#x2F;cloud-lab
    $ cd cloud-lab
    $ tools&#x2F;docker&#x2F;run linux-lab
</code></pre>
If no error encounter, It will launch a browser, than, login, open the terminal on desktop and type:<p><pre><code>    $ make boot
</code></pre>
The default vexpress-a9 board will boot, login in as root with empty password.<p>Boot with nfsroot:<p><pre><code>    $ make boot ROOTDEV=&#x2F;dev&#x2F;nfs
</code></pre>
Boot without Uboot:<p><pre><code>    $ make boot U=0
</code></pre>
List all boards:<p><pre><code>    $ make list
</code></pre>
For more help, please read README.md:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;tinyclub&#x2F;linux-lab&#x2F;blob&#x2F;master&#x2F;README.md
======
longqzh
So wonderful job! My favourite feature is providing a whole development
environment with docker, it can save me a lot of time, and make me focus the
source code.

